# Just ordered...2008 350 Z



## Kevorkian (Aug 6, 2007)

I tried to get an 07' but could not find the right interior...all sold out up here in Canada.
I had to place an order for the 08'- carbon silver... Won't be here until April next year after the snow melts ! I can hardly wait !!!!!!
Anyone know if there are any changes to the 08' from the last year???? I heard that there is a new color & that's about all! Would anyone recommend getting the navigation system??? I was going to get an automatic, but after the dealership let me borrow a manual one for the day I've now changed my mind !!! 

Thanks for listening to a NEWB....

KP


----------



## ShutUpAndDrive (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey! Are you sure you want the 2008 Z?

I just got my Sport Compact Car magazine yesterday. They have pictures of the 
2009 Nissan _400Z_. Of course it's just pictures of the test version. It looks the same but I guess that it will be slighty longer with slightly widened fenders. Also it's rumored to have a 4.0L VQ V-6 engine.

P.S. Whatever year you get, I am glad you decided to get a manual. IMHO, they're much more fun to drive.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

At this late date, I'd probably hold out for the new GTR.


----------



## maxpower (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm just holding out for a Bugatti Veyron.


----------

